# G4 MDD qui s'arrête



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)

J'ai un G4 MDD bi pro 867 qui me sert de serveur.
Depuis ce matin, il s'arrête tout seul au bout de quelques minutes de fonctionnement.
Une idée ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Septembre 2010)

Je pense à l'alim qui lâche tout doucement ...


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2010)

Pareil, alim.
Et là, pas d'Atx !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)

Pas d'erreur dans les logs. les ventilos tournent donc pas un problème de surchauffe.
Je crains effectivement que ce soit ça...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Septembre 2010)

Ton MDD est propre ?

Bricole une alim ATX si tu peux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2010)

Et je bricole ça comment? :mouais:


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2010)

Je ne retrouve plus le sujet, mais il y a pas mal de vidéos là-dessus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2010)

m'a pas l'air bien simple...
Je cherche une alim d'origine et si je ne trouve pas je tenterai le coup...

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2010)

J'ai retrouvé les liens, il suffit de "power supply atx mdd" dans google.

Mais effectivement, c'est plus compliqué que de trouver une alim. Mais bien moins cher !


----------



## iMacounet (29 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et je bricole ça comment? :mouais:


Invité t'a donné les liens.

Autrement demande à Didgar, il s'y connaît en bricolage d'alim ATX.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2010)

autre avantage de l'atx, le bruit moins "wind tunnel" 

>>> MP


----------



## didgar (29 Septembre 2010)

Salut !



iMacounet a dit:


> Invité t'a donné les liens.
> 
> Autrement demande à *Didgar*, il s'y connaît en bricolage d'alim ATX.



J'entends qu'on parle de moi 

Sur la troisième photo on voit la super implantation de l'alim ATX dans mon MDD.
Et comme dirait *Arlequin*, si tu es intéressé => MP 

A+

Didier


----------

